# PVC water change helper



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I considering building a couple of water change helpers like the ones that JEHMCO sells, some in 1/2" to work with python tubing and others in 3/4" to work with garden hose. Any one out there has some recommendations that would help?

How can I keep the pipe from moving?

What have you guys used as a screen to keep fish from getting sucked in?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

This item from the Local club pages might be of interest. DIY water gizmo to replace python which are thought of as pretty lame.

http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4065


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a RV water hose attached to two 3/4" 90 degree elbows so it can hang on tank with a 3/4" pvc tube down into the tank. I cut the down tube to the level I want it to drain, then just refill and store hose.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, that is very helpful. I especially liked the adjustable Y splitter that was used.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

* 3/4" 90 degree elbows so it can hang on tank with a 3/4" pvc tube down into the tank. I cut the down tube to the level I want it to drain, then just refill and store hose*









Since the picture, I added an unglued, slip fit "street el" to the end of the pipe. 
If I want, I can twist the "el" and drain more, or less out of the tank.
Atter the last batch of fry, I also added some window screen, tie wrapped to the end.
Works great for a "no vac", no watching water change.
Same hose, hooked to a bathroom sink for refilling.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks almost exactly like mine. I like your idea of using the "street el" to adjust your drain level.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Wish I could find an easy way to do a "no watch" refill.
More than a couple of times I was within a heart beat of an overflow.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

KaiserSousay, sorry for being ignorant but I'm not familiar with a "street el", what is that? Do you have a updated picture with one?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with a "street el", what is that?

Normal 90deg fitting is called an el, short for elbow.
They have female pipe ends, either threaded or slip fit.
Some have a combination of 1 threaded and 1 slip end.
A street "El" is a 90deg, fitting that has a male and female end.
With PVC the term slip means the pipe will slip into the fitting.
This is normally glued, but for my purpose I left it unglued so I can twist it.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I made one basically identical to the one Jehmco sells. Similar to Kaiser's, except mine has an additional U-bend and "leg", with the slip joint being on the last U-bend. I can then adjust my drain depth anywhere from 100% or less by rotating it at this point.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have a similar gooseneck filler, but have a tee on the end instead of an elbow, which, I believe allows for faster filling than an elbow.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

For keeping out fish you can use scotchbrite pads. The ones sold for pot scrubbing and dish washing that are just plain green and have no chemicals or anything added. Just stuff part of one in the intake.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Slitting a filter spong so it makes a slip fit over the end is a quick easy way to keep small fish out.


----------

